# Dezember Litters by Sam



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Soooo all my females have had their litters.

04.12. PEW x PEW: 13 pups (i have left her 1b and 3d)
08.12. PEW x grey pied: 9 pups ( i have left her 3 of the Grey (1b/2d) and 2 of the white (1b/1d))

11.12. Black Longhair (tan/Pied?!) x Tricolor Fox satin Black eyes: 5 pups, she ate one. (all black eyes)
13.12. Black Longhair (tan/Pied?!) x Tricolor Fox satin red eyes: 9 pups, all red eyed.

I will leave the 3.& 4. litter like they are (I want to know all the colors) for the next litters I'll switch the males (PEW x Tricolor / Black x PEW & Grey)

(Sexing)


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Seems like I won the gene-lottery with the Tricolors.
From the darkeyed i only got tan/fox in an dark color (yay, love this color!) and from the red eyed doe 9 Tricolor with darker & lighter shades. (I didn't expected to get even splashed, let alone tris XD)

Now I can't wait till you can tell more


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup, totally won the color-lottery  And coat-lottery, so many satins O-O (hope there is a longhair too) there where 6 Splashed, but all males, I only left 2 with the Mother. I am not a fan of Splashed and tricolor ^^"
The beige satin has an Eye that seems to be gone blind. It was open/injured since a few days of age. We'll see if I keep her or if she goes to the snakes 










At least one of the many blacks is a Satin.













































I love this two >.< (the silver one is Satin)



























And the white and brown(?) ones


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

The Male I'll be keeping. Black tan pied satin longhair









they look wet but aren't, because all are Longhair and only the black'n white one isn't a Satin.









PEW









PEW









Sepia









Sepia









Sepia


----------

